# Cigar pen on Olympics Announcer



## denaucoin (Feb 13, 2010)

Watch the Olympics, the announcer that summarizes everything between events has a Cigan Pen in his right hand,  Who made it?


----------



## hewunch (Feb 13, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. Who made Bob Costas' pen?


----------



## SamThePenMan (Feb 13, 2010)

HAHA cool, I'll have to keep an eye out for rit


----------



## woody350ep (Feb 13, 2010)

I just got on here to ask the same thing!!! lol


----------



## bgibb42 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hahaha, I just saw that (before I saw this).  So I picked up my laptop to post about it, and the phone rings--it's my dad who called to say he just noticed the same thing. :biggrin: 

Wonder who sold Bob Costas a Cigar pen?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 13, 2010)

Go here and you can ask him.

http://www.contactvip.com/?gclid=CJr-utDj8J8CFQk65QodnSoUeA


----------



## THarvey (Feb 13, 2010)

I sold one to an NBC crew member during a Talladega race weekend last year. (edit: 2008)

I don't think it ended up with Costas.  I just walked in the door and turned the TV on.  I will have to watch for it.


----------



## rlofton (Feb 13, 2010)

I just sent an email to NBC to see what we could find out.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 13, 2010)

It may not have been the result of a direct sale, I made four pens for a customer to give to his relatives on their birthdays. The customer who bought them stays approx 30 miles away from me, today I found out that 2 went to Germany, 1 went to Australia and 1 went to England. Wonder if anyone famous is using them, I probably will never know! LOL

None were Cigars though!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Are they still complaining about Vancouver having no snow?  On the news here they are making it out as some sort of global warming issue.  I know that Vancouver is in Canada, it is way north of where I live, but I actually lived in Vancouver BC, for about 5-6 years, and it practically never snows there.  Most snow I ever saw was 2 inches and that happened one day the whole year.  I would bet that Dallas Texas gets more snow than Vancouver does. BC gets a heck of a lot of snow, just not right there. City is mostly surrounded by the ocean which is heated by a current coming up from Mexico and California.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Vancouver is a very rainy city in the Spring


----------



## Nate Davey (Feb 14, 2010)

Like the media is going to let facts get in the way of a story:monkey:


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 14, 2010)

Nate Davey said:


> Like the media is going to let facts get in the way of a story:monkey:


No kidding. "Global Warming" still makes good press. 

Sigh.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 14, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Vancouver is a very rainy city in the Spring



No Snow, How hard is it for an American to immigrate to Canada??  I can live with rain,


----------



## bgibb42 (Feb 14, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> No kidding. "Global Warming" still makes good press.
> 
> Sigh.



They're now calling it "climate change".  

This way they're covered when the next Ice Age drops on us.


----------



## tbroye (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw it also, look like a light colored wood. Maybe he makes his own.  Who the H*!* told him to dye his hair.


----------



## PrinterTom (Feb 14, 2010)

I did see the cigar pen and did see it before all the posted threads...how sad is it that is what we are paying attention to...but still want to know more about it... I will watch out to see if anyone finds out who made it...


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 15, 2010)

*From my contacts...*

... I have the word out and a close friend from church works within the inner circles and this is what I have so far, e-mailed from people on the inside... If I get any additional info I will post here.

"*I had no idea myself, so I waited for our figure skating Ops crew to come in to pass the question on.  They are a wealth of endless trivia.  Word on the street is it's homemade....*"


----------



## RAdams (Feb 15, 2010)

Maybe we will see Bob on the site soon...

Or maybe he is already lurking??


----------



## el_d (Feb 15, 2010)

YESH!!!!!!

Oops, sorry wrong guy....


----------



## RAdams (Feb 15, 2010)

el_d said:


> YESH!!!!!!
> 
> Oops, sorry wrong guy....


 

Was that your Marv Albert impersonation?  Pretty good i must say!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 15, 2010)

SuperDave said:


> ... I have the word out and a close friend from church works within the inner circles and this is what I have so far, e-mailed from people on the inside... If I get any additional info I will post here.
> 
> "*I had no idea myself, so I waited for our figure skating Ops crew to come in to pass the question on. They are a wealth of endless trivia.  Word on the street is it's homemade....*"


 


This is cool. We have vays to make you talk. Oh wrong saying, sorry. How cool would that be that we have a celebrity pen turner and he shows up here. Someone has to give him the web site if he already doesn't have it. He maybe using a false name. Maybe it is CAV.  Maybe it is Ed.........  The plot thickens.


----------



## TerryBlanchard (Feb 15, 2010)

I saw that too.  Just last night I said to my wife look he has a cigar pen------so she said send him a pen and see if it shows up.


----------



## byounghusband (Feb 15, 2010)

This year, I'd bet you are absolutely correct!!!  We got 12.5 inches in 24 hours last Thrursday.......  Set a record.



workinforwood said:


> Are they still complaining about Vancouver having no snow?  On the news here they are making it out as some sort of global warming issue.  I know that Vancouver is in Canada, it is way north of where I live, but I actually lived in Vancouver BC, for about 5-6 years, and it practically never snows there.  Most snow I ever saw was 2 inches and that happened one day the whole year.  *I would bet that Dallas Texas gets more snow than Vancouver does. *BC gets a heck of a lot of snow, just not right there. City is mostly surrounded by the ocean which is heated by a current coming up from Mexico and California.


----------



## Rojo22 (Feb 16, 2010)

You know, I was sitting in front of the TV and said, hey that thing looks like a cigar pen, and then I tried to figure out what wood it was.  It was pretty plain and with not much in the way of grain, so I was figuring it might be something local.

I thought I would be the only one to notice...silly me.....


----------



## jeffnreno (Feb 17, 2010)

Funny - My wife noticed and pointed it out to me.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 17, 2010)

If Bob is lurking on this forum, I have one request: *lose the hair dye. It looks terrible!*


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 17, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> If Bob is lurking on this forum, I have one request: *lose the hair dye. It looks terrible!*


My wife said the same thing, but before the Olympics. Stop dying the hair.


----------



## mick (Feb 17, 2010)

Rojo22 said:


> You know, I was sitting in front of the TV and said, hey that thing looks like a cigar pen, and then I tried to figure out what wood it was.  It was pretty plain and with not much in the way of grain, so I was figuring it might be something local.
> 
> I thought I would be the only one to notice...silly me.....



Robert, since it's seems to be such a plain looking wood I'm wondering if it's one of the pens made from one of the old ballpark bleachers. I've seen them on ebay from places like Yankee stadium and the like.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

On May 14, 2009, Bob Costas was the host of the Wounded Warrior Project (WWP) Fund Raising Dinner held at Cipriani in New York City. At this Dinner, Costas was presented a pen for his participation.

I assumed that this was one of the cotapaxi.com Wounded Warrior Pens. I have looked everywhere but can't find information about the actual pen presented. I have posted a question on Bob Costas Facebook page. Maybe we can get an answer.


----------



## jlg2x (Feb 18, 2010)

I've noticed he is using a different pen tonight. This one is blue.


----------



## rlofton (Feb 18, 2010)

jlg2x said:


> I've noticed he is using a different pen tonight. This one is blue.




Yep.  I think he was using the cigar pen the first two nights.  Last night he didn't have one in his hand most of the time.  Using a cheapo tonight.  Maybe he saw the chat here about it and doesn't want his real identity on IAP to get out.  I'll bet he's Skippy!  That's it.  Skippy is a world renowned broadcaster AND pen maker!  What do I get for guessing it, Skippy?  One of those fancy pens will do just fine.


----------

